

The wrong meaning of Web - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/the-wrong-meaning-of-web/

======
voyou
And by "wrong meaning of web," he means "the actual meaning of web."
Apparently what we should mean when we say "web" is "the internet." I'm not
sure what the benefit of this change of terminology is supposed to be.

------
hudson2525
Silly article. This isn't about the backend, it's about whether your users are
going to be interacting with their phones or their laptops. Words for the sake
of words.

